# Fishing with the family this past weekend



## jonboatboy (Mar 11, 2014)

Got up early Saturday morning and headed to Barren River Lake for some much needed stress relieving line burning action. I hit my favorite channel swing and about the third cast BAM! Bout a 3 pounder. Not long after I got that one the ole lady called and said her and my little one was comming to spend some family time on the boat. Its been two years for her and it was his first time. We had a blast. Check out my catch.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394512898776.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## waterman (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 11, 2014)

Just got this pic from my buddy but this is the biggest fish this year and I hope they keep getting bigger. Pics are on z8 nitro 250 Mercury from this past weekend. Post your catches


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice boat!

Pig Bass!


----------



## fish devil (Mar 17, 2014)

:twisted: Sweet! What kind of water temps are you getting out there?


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry for taken so long to reply. Been busy fishing and working and my honey do list. Our lakes temp is about 50 right now in the creeks. It's only about 42 on the main lake. Last weekend I stopped counting fish at 53. We had a lot of dinks but had about 10 or 15 keepers. We had a cold front come through and it slowed the fish down but warmer weathers on the way


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice n's


----------

